# Panasonic VS BenQ



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Good morning, Guys.....I've had a Panasonic pt-ax200u for about 6 months now. It's the only projector I've ever watched, and I could not be happier. I really don't see how anything could have a better picture...But... I am thinking about buying a BenQ pb-8230 projector, because of the cheap price, for my winter home down in Mexico. I wanted to get something really cheap, but with some quality.
OK...my question: will the BenQ keep me happy compared to the Panasonic? I don't expect the Ben to look as good, but will it preform close to the same?
I know it's kind of a dumb question, but I'd like to be prepared.
Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with the performance, but I can tell you that BenQ provides no service support nor parts to independent servicers. That means that no matter what the problem, you pretty much have to send it back to them for service.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Why not get a used 200 or even a 100 Panasonic? You really like them and they are both about the same with the 200 having some better game modes so for a little cash snag a used one.


----------

